# Monthly Update + Free Pick



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Jan 30, 2020)

Well folks, it is that time of year, from February 1 to July 31 we work behind the scenes scouting hundreds of handicappers in search of more great sources.

In the meantime, those looking for a source during this period have two options. If you are a smaller player MR. X is still taking members, or if you are a BIG player looking for BIG plays our longtime premium source BET10K is looking to add members, more information below.

MR. X
https://mrxwins.blogabet.com/

Mr. X has been with us for 4 months and hasn’t had a losing month. He has a solid 13% ROI, those that don’t understand the value of a double digit ROI better start googling right away and get a better understanding of how valuable 13% ROI really is.

You can join Mr. X for only $499 monthly or $1,999 for one full year. If you are interested in joining, payment can be made by PayPal to mrxwins@pm.me.

Free Pick from Mr. X on NBA - Philadelphia 76ers -7.5 (-110).

BET10K
https://bet10k.com/
https://www.pickmonitor.com/user/BET10K
https://twitter.com/bet10kcom
https://www.instagram.com/bet10kcom

If you are a BIG player looking for BIG plays then BET10K and their 70% win rate and 30% ROI is for you. They have been with us for over a year and they have been as good as money in the bank for BIG members. If you are a BIG player BET10K is a must follow.

You can join BET10K for $3,000 monthly, $13,500 for six months or $18,000 for one full year. If you are interested in joining, payment can be made by PayPal to cs@bet10k.com.


----------

